# Best option for Android phone integration with OEM stereo?



## rtmeikle (Dec 17, 2001)

What do you guys use? Are there any better options than headphone out and a seperate charger? Anything that uses the mini USB to charge and output audio?

ROB


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

youre best bet is to get a mini usb to usb adapter that comes with htc phones... it has headphone, stereo, charging, and even mini stereo plugs all in one peice


----------



## wascallywabbit510 (Aug 2, 2009)

Greengt1 said:


> youre best bet is to get a mini usb to usb adapter that comes with htc phones... it has headphone, stereo, charging, and even mini stereo plugs all in one peice


 I am pretty sure those only work on the HTC phones though, last I checked there were some additional pins.


----------

